# AD - info request - semigov. company



## Fmj78 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello everybody,

This is my first post in this forum! it's a copule of days I've been reading here and there and I collected many precious infos!

My questions are more for my family than for salaries... 

I have been contacted by a semi government owned organization in Abu Dhabi, for a position of senior Engineer (I have 11 years experience as Engineer, working for multinational companies, and about to finish an Executive MBA, in Italy).

As said, the economical issues are yet to be discussed, I'm still in the assessmemt process and do not know how it will end... But to take a decision, eventually, i need to make up my mind with many other details!

In case, i will move with my wife and 2 children (3 and 5 yrs old). No One of them speaks english.
The two babies will go to school and learn it, my wife will take some classes and learn it :fingerscrossed:

My questions are about which school could be ok for non-english speaking children and where it is located... If i have to choose house and school, i would prefer them to be reachable with metro/public services, to avoid my wife to drive (as far as i understood, driving is not that safe!).

I am not looking for villas, a nice apartment with a nice sea View would be ok, better if with swimming pool.

Then my wife would not be working, she will take care of kids and manage the house.

We are living a "normal" life, nothing exceptional, just some dining outside (We usually cook at home, I am pretty good at it!) or some weekends of extra holidays, outside the typical August italian long holidays.

Given these minimum requirements, which are your comments or suggestions? What should I expect in terms of salary and treatment, in the light of semi gov job? School and house, which ones should I consider?

Thank you so much for your help and SORRY for the long post... :tongue1:


----------



## cornejooste (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi,

Apartments with a nice view are available on the Cornish. Of Course this is the expensive option. Most Apartment Buildings do have swimming pools.

I cannot advice you on a Salary. (maybe nothing less than 30 000 AED p/m).
Accommodation and School fees here are expensive.

Most reputable companies do give allowances for this though, ask for it.

Children start schooling here in September and from the age of 3-4 in KG 1, the year ends June and then a long Summer Holiday awaits the students.

Summer camps/schools are available and there are lots of activates available to keep children busy during the summer.

I would suggest that you Google the schools.
I personally feel that School Education in the UAE is of a high standard.
Firstly you should decide what Curriculum you would like your children to follow (British, American, etc.)

Regarding Transport for your wife:
I am now living here for 4 years and yes traffic can become hectic, but until now I have not been in an accident. (I am a confident driver though).
In case you would prefer your wife not to drive, Abu Dhabi has a lot of Taxis and it is safe to use.
A bus Service is also available: Department of Transport in Abu Dhabi
Busses are numbered for each route they drive.

Regarding Treatment in UAE:
The UAE has strict laws about Alcohol use and dress code in public.
Please make sure that you are informed about the culture and laws and adhere to this.

UAE Nationals are very Friendly and helpful (this is my experience thus far).
As long as you respect them and their culture all is fine.
We are allowed to practice our religion and expats are even allowed to have churches here.
UAE Nationals are very tolerant towards Expats.

I hope this helps.

I love the UAE, we are safe, the economy is good and basic necessities are affordable.
Basics like Gas, Cars, Clothing, Food, etc.


----------



## Fmj78 (Jul 14, 2013)

cornejooste said:


> Hi, Apartments with a nice view are available on the Cornish. Of Course this is the expensive option. Most Apartment Buildings do have swimming pools.


thanks, it sounds interesting
I saw also al reef neighborhood, even if it is more "internal", it is pretty nice and well served; am i wrong???



cornejooste said:


> Children start schooling here in September and from the age of 3-4 in KG 1, the year ends June and then a long Summer Holiday awaits the students.
> 
> Summer camps/schools are available and there are lots of activates available to keep children busy during the summer.
> 
> ...


about school, i would not consider KG for the younger children (4 yrs in April2014), he will stay home with my wife, while the older one will start compulsory education in sept.2014, so one year (eventually) to look for and decide

my biggest worry is the fact that none of them speaks english and they have to start classes in english... i have no idea on the attitude and behavior of the teachers toward expats' children



cornejooste said:


> Regarding Transport for your wife:
> I am now living here for 4 years and yes traffic can become hectic, but until now I have not been in an accident. (I am a confident driver though).
> In case you would prefer your wife not to drive, Abu Dhabi has a lot of Taxis and it is safe to use. Busses are numbered for each route they drive.


thanks, I will check bus stops vs. closest areas of expats



cornejooste said:


> Regarding Treatment in UAE:
> The UAE has strict laws about Alcohol use and dress code in public.
> Please make sure that you are informed about the culture and laws and adhere to this.
> 
> ...


about religion and respect, i see and understand; we have no religion, we do not practice any and we are not disturbed by others

we do not drink alcohol except some beers or some glasses of wine

tomorrow i'm going to have a skype interview... let's hope for the best! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Fmj78 (Jul 14, 2013)

I started putting together some costs, in order to make up my mind for tomorrow!

copying some info i found here and there in the forum, I divided into four main cost lines:

- housing: 180,000/yr = 15,000/mth (3BR flat, through dubizzle)
- 1x car, insurance and fuel: ca. 3,500/mth
- schooling (1 child): 50,000/yr = 4,200/mth 
- all the rest (utilities, telco, 2x mobiles, insurances, groceries, ...): 150,000/yr LARGE = 12,500/mth 

total makes ca. 35,000/mth and this is a ball-park number... so I expect to save something

is it realistic?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Housing: 3 Br - 180K is the right number for Corniche. In general a good property (Reem Island) might be available at c. 160K
Car: Starts at 1500-2000 I would say. Obviously no limit to it.
Schooling: right ballpark figure. 
Utilities: probably 500 AED
Mobiles, Internet, TV: 1000. Depends on usage
Insurance - the employer should provide this
Groceries: for a family of 4, I would think 4K per month. Of course also would depend on whether you buy local produce or the more expensive imported stuff
Eating out: That would be expensive and discretionary
Shopping: up to you
Maid? Cleaning services? We have a part time cleaner and we spend c. 1.5K per month
Holidays/Travelling

Your estimate should generally be okay I would say


----------



## Fmj78 (Jul 14, 2013)

hey guys, i've some news!

the first skype interview went well!!! now they asked me a passport photo, necessary to proceed with the selection process

i've been told that the company is not located into AD city but in the emirate of AD, it is 45 mins driving from AD city or 15 mins driving from Dubai => any guess on any industrial area?

due to this distance (time), I think a new scenario could be evaluated: living in dubai city and commuting to office in the other emirate; is it legal?


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Fmj78 said:


> hey guys, i've some news!
> 
> the first skype interview went well!!! now they asked me a passport photo, necessary to proceed with the selection process
> 
> ...


it sounds like its in tawleeh in khalifa port but if only 15 mins away from dubai then its not in ad emirate its more like in jebel ali. anyways i would look at dubai. be aware that if you place of work is in ad emirate and its a government/semi then you have no choice but to live in ad emirate.


----------



## Fmj78 (Jul 14, 2013)

busybee2 said:


> it sounds like its in tawleeh in khalifa port but if only 15 mins away from dubai then its not in ad emirate its more like in jebel ali. anyways i would look at dubai. *be aware that if you place of work is in ad emirate and its a government/semi then you have no choice but to live in ad emirate.*


yeah, that's why I asked if it was "legal"... I remember I did read something similar in the forum!

anyway, I think I have to stay in AD (not a problem at all!) if the selection goes right!


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Fmj78 said:


> yeah, that's why I asked if it was "legal"... I remember I did read something similar in the forum!
> 
> anyway, I think I have to stay in AD (not a problem at all!) if the selection goes right!


be aware that on the way from ad to dxb, all the housing areas are local housing and are not allowed for expats to rent, there is a place called al ghadeer which is near to the border but thats not finished yet, that is private and so you can rent there when its done....!!! inshahal. otherwise if they are telling you 15 mins from dubai (as in the physcial border) and dxb proper then its tawleeh but thats 15 mins to the border and another 20 mins or so into dxb proper! look on google maps to see.


----------



## Fmj78 (Jul 14, 2013)

busybee2 said:


> be aware that on the way from ad to dxb, all the housing areas are local housing and are not allowed for expats to rent, there is a place called al ghadeer which is near to the border but thats not finished yet, that is private and so you can rent there when its done....!!! inshahal. otherwise if they are telling you 15 mins from dubai (as in the physcial border) and dxb proper then its tawleeh but thats 15 mins to the border and another 20 mins or so into dxb proper! look on google maps to see.


ok, but in the case I've to stay in AD, I will rent an apartment directly in ADcity, not outside... it's for my family's comfort mainly!


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

outside of the city center is fine. look at al reef or khalfa city a or b. if you are having to travel up the dxb road, you dont want to be in the city, as its adds so much more too your journey. my hubs had to drive from auh to dxb and twaleeh for many years and we are in kcb much easier as its right on the same dxb/auh road no probs at all.


----------



## Fmj78 (Jul 14, 2013)

busybee2 said:


> outside of the city center is fine. *look at al reef or khalfa city a or b*. if you are having to travel up the dxb road, you dont want to be in the city, as its adds so much more too your journey. my hubs had to drive from auh to dxb and twaleeh for many years and we are in kcb much easier as its right on the same dxb/auh road no probs at all.


yes, it is in line whit what I mean for "city center", I meant not far from ADcity, not halfway between ADcity and Dubai city 

the main "restriction" is proximity/accessibility to schools + malls/commercial areas

it is fine, I'll check on dubizzle to understand rent fees and prices

thank you very much


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Fmj78 said:


> yes, it is in line whit what I mean for "city center", I meant not far from ADcity, not halfway between ADcity and Dubai city
> 
> the main "restriction" is proximity/accessibility to schools + malls/commercial areas
> 
> ...


ad city is on the island not the main land... it can take you 30 mins to get off the island and then you have to drive through khalifa city and shahama and rabha and samha to twaleeh which is another 45 mins perhaps. if you look on the main lane, such as khalifa city a and b, raha beach, or al reef etc then you are still not outside too much but close to doing a commute up the quite a dangerous road...! take it from me, i know...... driving up and down to dxb is a nitemare for a long time.


----------



## Fmj78 (Jul 14, 2013)

busybee2 said:


> ad city is on the island not the main land... it can take you 30 mins to get off the island and then you have to drive through khalifa city and shahama and rabha and samha to twaleeh which is another 45 mins perhaps. if you look on the main lane, such as khalifa city a and b, raha beach, or al reef etc then you are still not outside too much but close to doing a commute up the quite a dangerous road...! take it from me, i know...... driving up and down to dxb is a nitemare for a long time.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

dont believe everything on dubizzle with regard to rents, they are not accurate at all...... kca has little shops/banks/schools, kcb has a big new mall/hospital/hotel al reef has a small grocvery store..... it really depends on your budget, city center is much much more expensive too. there are buses now so as long as you find a place that you can get on a bus etc or a taxi then you dont need a car necessarily even "outside" the city center


----------

